# Inhaler That Would Help Smokers Quit



## Hooked (18/6/20)

*Startup Seeks Approval for Inhaler That Would Help Smokers Quit*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...oval-for-inhaler-that-would-help-smokers-quit
16 June 2020







RespiRx Source: Respira Technologies

"... Respira Technologies Inc. plans to submit an inhaler device to the Food and Drug Administration by late 2021 for authorization as nicotine replacement therapy. The nebulizer, which converts nicotine to an aerosol, aims to disrupt an estimated $618 billion market dominated by decades-old gums and patches from pharma companies as well as tobacco companies’ more recent, controversial cigarette alternatives...

The device, called RespiRx, resembles an e-cigarette but works more like some asthma inhalers. It features blue-tooth wireless connectivity and its own app. Triggered by breathing, the RespiRx also emulates the hand-to-mouth experience of a cigarette -- which may prove to be a notable advantage over gums or patches.

The device will seek to wean users off nicotine by providing the ability to meter and gradually reduce nicotine intake via the mobile phone app. Respira aims to sell its product over the counter and its nicotine will be absorbed faster than gums or patches, Danek said.

Unlike e-cigarettes or vape devices, RespiRx doesn’t heat nicotine, meaning it won’t create byproducts that cause secondary concerns about toxicity, Danek said. Some cigarette alternatives, like those from Juul Labs, use a liquid and vapor, whereas others, like Philip Morris International’s IQOS, heat dry tobacco without burning it...

Respira is backed by venture capital firms Evolution Venture Partners, Poseidon Asset Management and DG Ventures and currently has fewer than 10 full-time employees. The company is pursuing FDA approval on its own, but is also in talks for a deal with two multinational companies. One is in the due-diligence phase and the other is in earlier stages, Danek said. The FDA timeline could be accelerated if either deal goes through, he said.

The company hopes to use RespiRx as a platform that goes beyond nicotine, however. Respira is also in talks with other companies about using the device for other drugs, or even vaccines, Danek said."

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/20)

Hooked said:


> *Startup Seeks Approval for Inhaler That Would Help Smokers Quit*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...oval-for-inhaler-that-would-help-smokers-quit
> 16 June 2020
> 
> ...


So, a pod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/6/20)

Thanks @Hooked 

I am now keen to understand the difference between nebulisers and what happens in our vape gear (ie heating up a juice to vapour using a coil and wick)

They are saying the nebulising doesn’t let off toxic byproducts 

Interesting

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/20)

Hooked said:


> *Startup Seeks Approval for Inhaler That Would Help Smokers Quit*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...oval-for-inhaler-that-would-help-smokers-quit
> 16 June 2020
> 
> ...


Isn't Bloomberg trying to get patents/approval for a similar device?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER (18/6/20)

But why not put nicotine in orange juice so we can get our fix. O we cant thats alcohol i was briliant for a few seconds.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Roodt (18/6/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> I am now keen to understand the difference between nebulisers and what happens in our vape gear (ie heating up a juice to vapour using a coil and wick)
> 
> ...



looks to me like a vape device....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Nebulizers create an aerosol from a liquid by blowing air (or oxygen) through it. It doesn’t involve heating the liquid nor any coils or cotton as in vaping which may release toxic chemicals... The heat Is the major difference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Nebulizers create an aerosol from a liquid by blowing air (or oxygen) through it. It doesn’t involve heating the liquid nor any coils or cotton as in vaping which may release toxic chemicals... The heat Is the major difference.


Edit: and vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silo (18/6/20)

This is so weird... And all I am thinking right now is using some flavors for a nebulizer...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## mrh (18/6/20)

Haven't looked closely yet but I smell Big Pharma hypocrisy here. They only like it when they make it.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo (18/6/20)

mrh said:


> Haven't looked closely yet but I smell Big Pharma hypocrisy here. They only like it when they make it.



K fine bro. Let's register Big Pharma Co. Make some nebulizers, and let the flavor chasing begin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/6/20)

Well if its less harmful than vaping, all the people saying vaping is better than smoking, should then embrace this technology if it works

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silo (18/6/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well if its less harmful than vaping, all the people saying vaping is better than smoking, should then embrace this technology if it works



I know I say it jokingly, but I am kind of serious. If I had any sort of funds, I'd be playing around, might even without.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

It’s a totally different experience from smoking or vaping... it’s as good as the inhalers used in the treatment of asthma. No clouds-no pleasure here.... it’ll be a big flop! Most of Vaper have no intention to quit their nicotine addiction anyway.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silo (18/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It’s a totally different experience from smoking or vaping... it’s as good as the inhalers used in the treatment of asthma. No clouds-no pleasure here.... it’ll be a big flop! Most of Vaper have no intention to quit their nicotine addiction anyway.



Yeah... I do like the feel of dense vapor! I am still going to try something or another given the chance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/6/20)

Thanks for the video @Roodt and for the insights @Grand Guru 

So we have to see if this gives the same sense of satisfaction
Unlikely to but will be interesting to follow this and see where it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## mrh (22/6/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> I am now keen to understand the difference between nebulisers and what happens in our vape gear (ie heating up a juice to vapour using a coil and wick)
> 
> ...


What's an interesting ironic difference is explained by farsalinos here when he discusses the best way to deliver nicotine IF it does in fact ameliorate Covid 19 - 
This may have already been posted - this video - Im not sure...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mrh (22/6/20)

At some point he says an e-cig would be a more efficient medical delivery system than a nebulizer - correct me if I got it wrong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

